# Starting a Tshirt Co?



## yobennyopolo (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

Few weeks ago I decided, for some fundraising for my water polo team, I would make tshirts and sell them. Came up with a name, and did a bunch of typographic shirts, and was wondering how to print them as I found I really enjoy it (good or not Ill get there, I find it fun). 

So I signed up for this forum as I have no idea how to start. I dont know what kind of prints are what and where to print and if its even worth it. I really like the idea of "threadless" but they are only taking shirts about womens music appreciation.

Thanks, Ben Yorke

PS - Im not looking to fundraise a few hundred bucks. More like a few thousand...


----------



## ShannenS (Oct 22, 2009)

you should also try emptees.com but there's alot of great info here jus do a search


----------

